# What is your hold style?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What is your hold style for the pouch? I alternate between the following:
-Grasped between my thumb tip and the second knuckle of my forefinger
-Pinned between the second knuckles of my forefinger and middle finger


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I hold between thumb and first knuckle of forfinger dont know if I could do the other might half to give it a try sound interesting


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I brace against the forks on bigger frames and wrap fingers around on smaller ones. Flatband


----------

